# Corydoras pygmaeus and CR shrimp



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Will cory's eat baby shrimp? I have a tank with nothing but CR in it, and was thinking of adding 5 pygmies (a local LFS got them in, and never has before) but want to make sure my CR will still successfully reproduce.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Never been an issue in my tank where I keep cherries and amano;s with my cories...pygmaeus as well as much larger cories.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

I have both Cherries and pygmy's and there no problem, that goes for ottos as well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Same here - Pygmy's and Cherries do just fine together. 
And the Pygmy's are sooo cute...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think you will have any problems, Corys are very peaceful and keep to them selves. I keep albino's with Amanos with no problems and plan on adding other shrimp varietys in the near future.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

My pygmies never bothered my dicrossus fry, and they were pretty tiny at first.


----------

